# E.L.P. Bowpress video



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

This video is to clear up any confusion about how this product actually works. Thanks for watching.


----------



## DanDaMan (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for the video. Very helpful on how the press works. Plan to place an order for one in a couple of months. :teeth: 
dan


----------



## paarchhntr (Dec 21, 2005)

Very slick press! 
Where can I find some info on purchasing this press?


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=414850

Here is some info posted on this site. Pm me with your email address and I will get some files to you on our products.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

:wink:


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

What is E.L.P. ?? I sware sometimes people are abbreviating things for the first time right here in AT forums... This must be a fairly new product i'm guessing so spell it out for us/me. Thanks!


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Mrwintr said:


> What is E.L.P. ?? I sware sometimes people are abbreviating things for the first time right here in AT forums... This must be a fairly new product i'm guessing so spell it out for us/me. Thanks!


Equalized Limb Pressure

This process incorporates a free floating action that allows the limbs to bend in a natural way instead of binding them to a defined center such as a jack that is bolted to the center of the unit. The press works the same no matter where the bow is positioned in relation to the center of the unit. That allows you the option of moving only one riser retaining (or limb pocket) pin if you wish and keep the same geometry and function. With other presses you must move both ends and center the bow in the press for it to function properly.

I hope that I clearly explained it. If not feel free to ask away.

Thank you,
L.A. Archery


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

:d


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

Ttt


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

up


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

:thumbs_up


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)




----------



## Dave Nowlin (May 21, 2003)

This is a great press and with a small modification you can use it in conjunction with the time machine to map the draw force curve of a bow.
Dave Nowlin


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

Dave Nowlin said:


> This is a great press and with a small modification you can use it in conjunction with the time machine to map the draw force curve of a bow.
> Dave Nowlin


I thought old people went to bed at 8pm


----------

